# Just got Genie/HR34 installed, having some problems



## Ebullience (Dec 22, 2013)

My parents just got a free genie upgrade from DirecTV yesterday, and there are a few problems that I cannot figure out how to fix.

Before I begin, there are 3 receivers at the moment. The HR34 is in the downstairs family room, an HR24 in the upstairs bedroom, and one of the Genie (C31-700) receivers in the downstairs bedroom.

According to the DirecTV service guy, he said that the HR24 in the upstairs bedroom could see the listing/playlist of the HR34 downstairs, and vice versa. This has not been the case. He said give it about 24 hours, and it's been over 24 hours with no success. I've restarted/reset both the HR24 and HR34 multiple times, and still nothing.

Moving onto the second problem, which I believe ties in with the first problem, is that the upstairs HR24 got one of the CCK (Cinema Connection Kits) to use on the internet. This works and connects to the internet, but the HR34 downstairs isn't connected to the internet. It also doesn't have a CCK, which I believe may be an issue that the service guy overlooked. I'm not sure if this receiver needs a CCK as well, or if there is a way to make the single CCK work for the entire network. Right now the CCK is just running with the ethernet cable plugged into the HR24, there are no coaxil cables coming in or out of the CCK. There is also the SWiM power inverter thing upstairs for the HR24 as well.

The router for the internet is upstairs in the second bedroom, so there is no possible way for the HR34 downstairs to be hardwired to it. I'll draw out a diagram so it's a bit easier to understand where everything is located and then restate the issues.










Now, problems were, HR24 upstairs is the only one with internet access because it has the CCK (with ethernet only plugged in), and the HR34 doesn't have internet access. Also, the HR24 cannot access the HR34 playlist and vice versa.

Help me please.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Make sure all boxes are allowing sharing

SETTINGS & HELP/SETTINGS/WHOLE-HOME/Share PlayList

You only need one Cinema Connection Kit (AKA Internet Connection Kit)

Is the CCK wireless or hardwired to your router?


----------



## Ebullience (Dec 22, 2013)

I fixed it. After some tinkering I found a lot of things not wired properly, everything works perfectly now.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, your cck is hooked up wrong based on what you are sayings but easily fixable. 

First let me explain quickly how it all works. And I'm just using terms loosely for explanation purposes, not technical terms. 

You only need one point in the system to insert the network connection, and then after that the network signal will travel over the coax that connects all the boxes. This is also how all the units will see and play other receivers recorded material. 

You insert the network connection into the system one of five ways. 

First way is with a cck hard wired. Generally what it does is you plug a Ethernet cable from your router or network switch into it and then it has a coax connection on it that ties into the rest of your coax for the system. 

The second way is the same thing only its a wireless cck, so instead of needing a Ethernet cable it just grabs the signal wirelessly and inserts the network connection into the coax. 

The third way is you can actually plug a Ethernet cable into the HR34 or hr44 genies directly and they basically have a cck built into them so then they will insert the network connection into the system. 

The fourth way is to connect a wireless cck via an Ethernet cable into the HR34.

The fifth way is the hr44 actually has wireless built into it for connections to your network.

Only those two genies can bridge Ethernet to the entire system if you plug a Ethernet cable into them. The HR24 will actually shut down its ability to use the network signal coming from the coax connection if it is plugged into a Ethernet cable. It's strictly one way or the other, not both like the genies. This is your issue!

Now for you system there's two options. 

Option One, take the cck since it appears you have the wireless one, and unplug its Ethernet cord from the HR24, then move it and plug it into the Ethernet port on the HR34.

Option 2 is to pay attention to the labels on the cck, and unscrew the coax from the HR24 and screw it into the proper input on the cck, and then use a second piece of coax cable and use it to connect the other coax connection from the cck to the HR24. 

I'd do which ever gives you the best wireless signal in the house.

Whichever way you chose, after you complete the reorganizing, you will want to first reset the receivers, all of them, then go menu ... settings.... network setup, and chose to reset network defaults, then connect to the Internet on the genie, and then on the HR24. 

your playlists should appear on all units within a few minutes, doubt it would even take an hour. Never have to wait 24 hours for that.

You will want to make sure that your playlist are set to share, and while you are in the playlist, if you hit the dash key, go to the bottom option where it says filter by playlist and make sure it says all. That option is only there after you get things hooked up right though.

Hope this helps!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ebullience said:


> I fixed it. After some tinkering I found a lot of things not wired properly, everything works perfectly now.


Couldn't you wait another five minutes? 

Glad you got it working!


----------



## Ebullience (Dec 22, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Couldn't you wait another five minutes?  Glad you got it working!


Yeah, I'm impatient lol. I do have one question left that you may be able to answer though. Which way here is best, or should be used:

Coaxil outlet -> CCK -> SWM ODU Power Inserter -> HR24 (way it's currently setup and working)

or

Coaxil outlet -> SWM ODU Power Inserter -> CCK -> HR24

Appreciate the help so far.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Personally I'd put the cck after the pi. I can't recall if its ok to put it before or not, but I'd switch it if I where you. I don't recall any diagrams where it's before. But glad you got it figured out.


----------



## Ebullience (Dec 22, 2013)

Alright, I'll see if changing it around still works tomorrow, for right now I'll start gooling it to see.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Ebullience (Dec 22, 2013)

Had direcTV come out yesterday to setup the genie/HR34, and after he left I noticed everything wasn't working correctly. After some tinker, I realized he hadn't setup the CCK correctly to run internet through the "whole-home" system. Current receivers are HR34, HR24, C31-700.

It's all working perfectly and correctly now, but I want to make sure that it's hooked up properly since I'm obviously not a DirecTV service rep.

Should it be:

Coaxil outlet -> CCK -> SWM ODU Power Inserter -> HR24 (way it's currently setup and working)

or

Coaxil outlet -> SWM ODU Power Inserter -> CCK -> HR24

I'm not sure what the power inserter does and if it should come before or after the CCK or if it even matters at all as long as it's before the HR24.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You really didn't need an extra thread just for this. 

But the more I have thought about it the more I say move it, I'm really not sure its rated to and expected to push that much voltage through it all the time, that's not an approved way for them to hook them up as far as I know and have ever seen.

Go to the first looks section here on this forum and there's a first look for the DIRECTV Wireless Boradband Internet Connection Kit in there that may hold the definitive answer. As I recall we did discuss the different ways you can hook it up.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Eh scratch that, we didn't mention it there, but move it. If it was meant to be power passing it'd likely have a red coax connector like the splitters ports that are meant for power passing. No reason not to play it safe.

The power insert does just what it sounds like. It send 21 volts of power to the lnb on the dish to power the dish. There's a reason it is specific on which cable is plugged into which port on the pi as well, because it only outputs the voltage on one side, not both, as that would fry the tuners in receivers if it was hooked up backwards.


----------



## Ebullience (Dec 22, 2013)

Alright, done. Everything working still, thanks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Perfect. Glad you got it all fixed tonight.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm going to throw in another twist on a better way to connect the PI. 

See the following: http://forums.solidsignal.com/showthread.php/2116-TIP-A-better-way-to-connect-your-DIRECTV-Power-Inserter

you'll need one of these.

Coaxial outlet -> 2-way -> Port 1 (Red power passing port) -> Power Inserter connected to _'Power to SWM'_ port and terminate the _'Signal to IRD'_
Port 2 -> CCK connected to _'Towards LNB'_ -> HR24 connected to _SAT Rcvr _on back of CCK

However you are not required to connect it this way but quoting from SS; "if you swap the connections on the power inserter, connecting "Power to SWM" to a receiver, that receiver will be dead before you finish screwing in the connector ..... Get a terminator and cover that "Signal to IRD" port, then forget it ever existed."


----------

